# cage size for nz



## Gary (May 26, 2019)

I have all my 4 rabbits in a repurposed chicken coop but now I have three litters between the ages of two and three weeks and each litter is 7 kits. two litters are i dont know what breed but the does are supposed mini rex but the people i bought them from keep different breeds together. The older litter is 3 weeks and is new zealand. so, I bought a 100 ft roll of 36" hardware cloth and the j clips and everything else to build some cages. is 36x36x36 over kill or is that a decent cage size? im building a long row 15 ft of cage divided in 3ft sections.


----------



## animalmom (May 26, 2019)

36"x36" would be a right nice size for your NZ.  I think the determining factor for cage size is can I reach the back corners just by reaching into the cage.  Bunnies seem to know when you want to get your hands on one and will go to the far back corner.  I have a 4'x4' grow out cage that I have a love/hate relationship with.  Love the size as it allows the young rabbits to move around, but it sure is difficult to get that last bunny out of the cage.

I saw one fellow's setup where he built his own cages... rather nicely too... instead of the traditional rectangular cube shape, his had a two-piece curved hinged front that was the front and the door.  The cages were 4'x4' and he easily reached the back.  Did that make sense?

How are you going to support the 15' row?

Hardware cloth can have rough spots that can hurt rabbit feet.  Not saying you can't use it, but saying it isn't the best thing.

Pictures!  Please keep us posted on how your cage building progresses.  You may have some great ideas the rest of us can steal! (oops, I mean use)


----------



## AmberLops (May 26, 2019)

When I had NZ's they had 36x36 cages 
I have my Hollands in 24x24 cages except for my biggest doe who has a 32x32 cage.
And Hollands are a lot smaller than NZ's!


----------



## Gary (May 26, 2019)

i will be supporting them by hanging them.  im going to make them with 10"x10"  drop down nest boxes. i want to put hide boxes tall enough where moms can jump on top to escape the kits


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 26, 2019)

We used hardware cloth but also have a 18"x18" square ceramic floor tile in there for them to rest on.


----------



## AmberLops (May 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We used hardware cloth but also have a 18"x18" square ceramic floor tile in there for them to rest on.


Good idea with the tiles...I found some in the storage closet and I might just use them for my rabbits now!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 17, 2019)

Gary said:


> i will be supporting them by hanging them.  im going to make them with 10"x10"  drop down nest boxes. i want to put hide boxes tall enough where moms can jump on top to escape the kits


Make sure you think out where the drop down nest boxes are to be located, so the other rabbits in the cages on either side can't pee into them by accident, that you can reach them to access kits and clean the box, and so that the mother still has plenty of floor space to lay down fully. They can get sore hocks a lot easier if they don't have space to get off their feet.

I like your idea of something where the mom can jump to in order to escape the kits, I need to see how I can incorporate that into my cage system.


----------

